# Avoiding Rouen - advice please



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We are heading GB'ward this weekend and a friend who has just come down says that Rouen is still closed both ways and chaotic. I've looked before but never moved far away from the toll route. This time we are not in a great hurry so thought I would try a back route to cut out the logjam and see a bit more of France at the same time.
So, what can anyone tell me about this as an alternative from Tours to Abbeville.
From Tours on N10 via Vendome to Chartres, Dreux, D928 to D16 to Pacy-sur-Eure, across to Vernon, Gisors, Gournay-en-Bray and D915 up to join A28 just south of Neufchatel.

Looks to be a good route with not too many big towns - anyone tell me different?

Expect to stop overnight Friday somewhere north of Tours and Saturday at Baie de Somme. Anyone going that way we might see you at the tunnel early Sunday!

Thanks for any comments.

Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if this will be of interest, but we usually detour around the North of Rouen and stay on the excellent aire at La Mailleraye sur Seine.

If that happens to be full there's a municipal in the parallel street which is not bad, although the facilities are very "French".

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Coming north to Rouen aint so bad... Come up the 154 to Louviers And exit at jn 2. or 1 . If your on sat nav program it for non tolls and follow the old road going via Pont De L'Arche where you will cross the Seine.
You will then come out north of the closed bridge and straight out of Rouen on the duel carriageway...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You need Lady p and an atlas. She often puts the woman in the black box to shame. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We came back via Rouen earlier this year a few weeks after the bridge problems started and didn't have any hold ups.
We kept to our usual route from the Pont de L'Arche aire hugging the east side of the river on the D6015 then picking up the A28.

Pete


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi alhod
We travelled down to La Rochelle a couple of weeks ago and inadvertently went through Rouen via the diversions on a Friday night at rush hour when they had the regatta on, shall we say it was a tad busy. 

Depending how confident you feel about your driving skills it is do able but only if you feel comfortable but I wouldn't recommend it we came back via Le Harve and up the A29/A28

Have fun


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We came back last week and used the HGV diversion via the A151/A150 and the A29 before rejoining the A28.
Have gone this way before going down and coming back and is relatively quiet.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Don't know if this will be of interest, but we usually detour around the North of Rouen and stay on the excellent aire at La Mailleraye sur Seine.
> 
> If that happens to be full there's a municipal in the parallel street which is not bad, although the facilities are very "French".
> 
> Dave


That's definitely the best way to go, call at Honfleur too if you have a spare day.

PS: If you have dogs, the vet at Mailleraye is the cheapest for miles, charged us €15 including worming pill last monthe.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

A few weeks ago, on the way into France, we turned south near Neufchatel down to Vernon with the intention of staying in the Municipal site ready to bike to Monet's gardens the next day at nearby Giverny - all as part of avoiding the diversion in Rouen. Got to Vernon and late afternoon and decided to go to Giverny first, just to suss out the bike route, and in pulling into the main car park (where the buses park) was told by the friendly parking attendant to overnight on the grass in the car park. This we did, along with others, giving us an earlier visit to the gardens - the saving of the camp fees going towards the entry fee. A good place to overnight.

On the way north, a month later, we decided to try going through Rouen from Pont de l'Arche (on our normal route) thinking that we may not experience much of a delay in this direction. No hold up whatsoever in getting onto the A28, and there didn't appear to be any queing the other way. Perhaps we were just lucky.

DavidL


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

According to Tomtom live Rouen is clear, no holdups.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks to all - I thought that would bring a lot of helpful advice and it has!

I'm not averse or afraid of Rouen, any worries about that were dispelled last year when we went right through the centre, including the tunnel, at rush hour and with toad on the back! 
It was just this time, having a little less pressure to travel fast, we thought of trying the completely different route.
The Monet garden tip sounds good so might well leave here a bit earlier to get there for Friday night.
Thanks again to all 
 

Alan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

alhod said:


> We are heading GB'ward this weekend and a friend who has just come down says that Rouen is still closed both ways and chaotic.
> 
> Alan


We are in the Dordogne this morning but will set off for the Uk in an hour or so.

Tomorrow we will come off the N154 as usual at the green sign for Rouen just after the sign which tells you that the payage is ahead.

This takes you through Pont de l'Arche and into Rouen north of the bridge works.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Take the official diversion A29/A151/150 following signs in Rouen for Paris & le mans. Its easy ,toll only 2.60E on A29 . Have done it several times now and will continue to after bridge is rebuilt. That's the route that Rouen council want all through traffic to use now anyway.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, came north from the aire at Nonancourt to Berck sur Mer on Tuesday. We came up through Ruoen without any problems, it was lunch time and traffic was fairly light. I can't recall anything on the route that would cause a large MH any problems (no under roundabout low bridges or tight junctions etc) I was using a Tom Tom Via with 'Live updates traffic' and there were no problems. Happy travels.


----------

